# Recycled Body Poufs?



## serfmunke (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi there, I am killing my eyes looking online for a wholesale body pouf supplier. What I am looking for is an eco tools type poof. Anyone have a supplier or know where I can look? I am cross eyed at the moment, thanks!


----------



## Genny (Jan 2, 2013)

You could email ecotools and ask them.  
Or if it doesn't absolutely have to be recycled, just not nylon poufs, FNWL has some


----------



## Hazel (Jan 2, 2013)

Genny's suggestion is probably your best option. You could look at Walmart. Sometimes they have them for $1 and you can google for ecotool coupons online. I know awhile back there were some ecotool coupons which could be printed from several different sites. I don't know if they're still available.


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 2, 2013)

The goat did make me happy:-D

FNWL? I will Google.

TY!


----------



## Genny (Jan 2, 2013)

FNWL is From Nature With Love


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 2, 2013)

TY Genny, heading over to check them out now.


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 2, 2013)

Lovely products and they are in CT which is pretty close to Philly and I like that, thank you so much!


----------



## Genny (Jan 3, 2013)

You're welcome.  

Another option, if you can crochet or knit, you could make some yourself.  I made one last night in about 45 minutes. I used organic cotton yarn.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 3, 2013)

That is really nice Genny.  How big is it?


----------



## Genny (Jan 10, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> That is really nice Genny.  How big is it?



I'm so sorry.  I didn't see this post until now.  I wasn't ignoring you, I swear LOl
I just measured it quick, it's 10 inches around.  So probably just a little bit smaller than the poufs you buy in the store.  But if you use a bigger hook (I used a 5 mm hook) you'd get bigger stitches.
I got the pattern here http://crochet.about.com/od/freecrochetpatterns/a/crochet-bath-puff-pattern.htm


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thats great! I'm going to have to get out my hooks while my soaps are curing!


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jan 10, 2013)

Elements Bath and Body has 100 poufs for $15.  Great deal.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 10, 2013)

Where did you see this advertised on the site? I only see 100 for $25.


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 11, 2013)

I wish I could crochet or knit but cannot. I think if I could or did my hands would seize and be stuck in a bad position for the remainder of my life. I do not have the best hands :-( But what you made is super cute and I love it! I will have to look for those on Etsy for gifts this year unless you sell them :grin:


----------

